# Anybody Cut the Cord



## mramseyISU (Mar 3, 2014)

So has anybody cut the cord here? No not the power tool cord but the cable cord. We're looking at giving our cable provider the boot for everything but internet and streaming with either Sling or Playstation Vue and using an antenna to get the local stuff. Anybody else here took the plunge? If so what do you think?


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

We did about 2 years ago. Use antenna, Sling, Netflix, Prime. Works well for me. Means I watch a lot less television, but intentionally choose to watch what I watch.


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

We cut the cord 5 or 6 years ago. We primarily use Netflix. Sometimes Amazon Prime (we have Prime for other reasons, not sure I'd join just for the streaming, but between shipping, streaming, and the music servie, it's a good deal for us.) We do subscribe to HBONow and watch through our X-Box. You can get stuff on Hulu for free, as well as subscribe. We haven't even bothered with an antenna since we don't really watch network TV.

For us it's been great, I'd never get cable again. I love the fact our kids never see commercials, especially around Christmas; no begging for junk they see there and the disappointment when it doesn't work as advertised.


----------



## IndianaWoodworker (Nov 19, 2013)

Made the move a while back and haven't missed it…of course, it's not football season yet. I really wish the NFL would get with the program and offer live streaming of games at a reasonable price.


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

Same here. We left ours behind about 6 years ago, and haven't missed it one bit. Use Netflix and Hulu primarily, and still don't have the time to keep up with everything we want to! Of course, it helps that no one in the house really follows sports, so we don't have anything to miss out on there.

I'm just waiting on Google fiber…as a former tech support employee and field technician, I hate having to call our local company for a problem and getting stuck with someone who knows less than I do. Last time there was an outtage, they had no record of it. I had bypassed our router and plugged straight into the modem, and they suggested that I plug the router back in to see if our internet was back up  ...5 minutes later, there's a truck out front workin on the node that feeds our house. No outtage, huh?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

We can't get cable out in the stix where I live.. but even with limited coverage, I can get over a dozen OTA channels with one of these:










Despite it's small size, it picks up stuff better than any other antenna I've ever used, including those big ass ones you stick up on the roof. And all you need is a piece of plywood, some screws and a couple coat hangers (matching transformer shown above is optional and not really needed). Can be placed out of sight behind the TV or picture on the wall, stuck in a window, etc… I even made some where I welded the elements and used a smaller piece of wood:










Everyone I've given one to has been amazed at how well they work…

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## TaySC (Jun 27, 2017)

I really want to since I watch netflix far more than the Dish, but I'm a college sports junkie and nothing that I have found will give you all of the sports channels.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

I was paying 200 a month for directv. I had kids and have to admit my one vice was nfl sunday ticket. Kids are grown and after last year and the whole kapernick thing, i'm turned off NFL.

I cancelled my service 3 weeks ago. Don't miss it one bit. I'm a fan of Amazon Prime, so I ordered Fire TV from them and like it. I watch a lot of you tube and watching it on my 65" is pretty cool. I also have net flix.

I figured I'd really miss it but I don't. Locals are all about politics (I'm near Philly you figure it out). So I'm gone. My oldest just got out of Army and going back to college, so I'm sure I'll find something to spend the money on.


----------



## Andrew714 (Nov 28, 2014)

You could look at buying a Roku as well. In total, you have around 2000 channels (aka- apps) to choose from, which includes Netflix, Hulu, YouTube, and the list goes on and on. My wife an I pretty much haven't watched anything off the air for 2-3 years. The nicer Roku units come with a "point anywhere" remote (it basically communicates through RF/bluetooth/WiFi or whatever else) so you don't need to point it at the unit. The Roku's are only about $100-$120 or so, so they're well worth it in my opinion.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

I cut the cord over 7 years ago. Phoenix area now has 100 over the air HD channels, most junk, but some surprising favorites.

I love my Roku box. (I have 3 of them now, including a Roku TV) I subscribe to several streaming services (Amazon Prime, Netflix, Hulu Plus) and seasonally add premium channels like Starz or Showtime (Via Amazon) to binge watch the couple of shows we like. Then we cancel those until the next season comes out.

As for the NFL, The NFL app for Roku is pretty good. Free highlights of all current games are updated during the games. Each team also posts free videos/articles for their team as well. The first year NFL Redzone was introduced, it was offered free. Now it is a pay thing. If you live in an NFL home market (your area has a team) ALL of that team's games are carried on a local OTA station by network contract. Otherwise you have to buy NFL Sunday ticket to watch the games.

A good 100 mile UHF antenna in the attic sometimes can pull in channels from a neighboring market if that would be advantageous for where you live (Maybe get the sports games that way).

Many, if not most, cable channels have Roku apps that put the last 4 or 5 current episodes of all their shows on their app for free viewing without any subscriptions. Past seasons and complete current seasons would usually require a subscription, however.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

> I really want to since I watch netflix far more than the Dish, but I m a college sports junkie and nothing that I have found will give you all of the sports channels.
> 
> - TaySC


ESPN carries ALL the college sports on their Roku channel. I'm not sure if you can subscribe independently or if you need a cable subscription. There are 7, or so, ESPN channels that stream live. (More and less channels based on how many concurrent events are happening). (Family has cable AND a Roku)


----------



## Snipes (Apr 3, 2012)

Brad, I had to give the antenna a try. Nearest I can tell I got it built to specs, but I can't pick up anything. I'm surrounded by trees, so might be the problem.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I recently researched and priced cutting the cord and found that Dish Network Flex Pack + locals ($65/mo) is cheaper for me. Every other option was a compromise with fewer channels I care about, didn't have DVR/watch on demand, or forced me to watch commercials. If you don't care about currently airing shows and just want something to watch, Netflix + Amazon Prime will deliver all the television you could ever want and they now have some fantastic series.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

cut the cord in 2007


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Is it weird that I don't own a television? I do watch Netflix and or Hulu (on my computer) to fall asleep at night though. LOL - I have cable for Internet and phone, but not for TV.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Brad, I had to give the antenna a try. Nearest I can tell I got it built to specs, but I can t pick up anything. I m surrounded by trees, so might be the problem.
> - Snipes


Trees should not be a problem… I'm in the middle of a hardwood forest  Being inside a building may effect it though, depending on the construction of the building, nearby wiring, etc…. Try placing it in a window, or moving it around to different locations.

Also, check to see what kind of OTA coverage you have in your area… places like the FCC and nocable.org have coverage maps you can search.

Cheers,
Brad

PS: I tested over two dozen different antennas - from large directional whole house things to single set amplified systems. That little fractal antenna performed as well or better than the others, even being as small as it is.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

A small antenna like that will need line of sight to the transmitting towers to get good reception.

In my area I am within 10 miles line of sight, but I have several hills and mountains around me that create a problem called "multipathing". The TV signals arrive with reflections from these mountains that interfere with each other.

To solve the problem, I had to get a long range directional antenna that blocks out signals arriving from the sides.
Works fantastic, but the little omni-directional antennas don't work for me even though I am relatively close to the transmitting towers.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> Is it weird that I don t own a television? I do watch Netflix and or Hulu (on my computer) to fall asleep at night though. LOL - I have cable for Internet and phone, but not for TV.
> 
> - Cricket


We "suspended" our cable TV service 12 years ago while renovating the living room. Not restarting it is one of the best things that we ever did. We have a TV that is only used to play DVDs that we get from the library.


----------



## Mr_Pink (May 20, 2017)

We cut the cord a few years ago, but went back. We are in the flight path of our local airport, and the planes would interfere with our OTA signal. Since we were already paying for Internet, adding basic cable wasn't that much more expensive.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

It's a bit like the phone thing - when power goes out and phones can't be recharged, the phones still offer communication.

I've pondered the idea of cutting the satellite cord, but even our fiber optics go out and it can be annoying. In the last couple years, fires burned down poles, cars took poles out, modems [or equivalent] crashed and so on. Meanwhile, the satellite system kept on keeping on.


----------



## mramseyISU (Mar 3, 2014)

Well I went through 3 antennas before I found one that worked but I'm pulling in 22 OTA channels and getting everything else from Sling. I think when it all settles out I'm going to be saving a least $50 a month. The cable provider that I'm still getting internet through has been a little reluctant to come out and tell me what the final bill for just internet service was going to be.


----------

